
Explaining how React manages the DOM and state underneath the hood - treyhuffine
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/a-journey-through-reactdom-render-e8fc5edc11fd?source=friends_link&sk=ef38c5fcaa82f67e65bea1ef021b3763
======
coffeemakescode
Very digestible. I've been using React for a long time, but never really
understood how it worked in the code.

